# Update on my trip to FNQ



## choke (Jan 16, 2006)

Hello everyone on AKFF,
In May I asked about good fishing spots for my coming trip in the Gulf country.

The replies I got regarding Crocs frightened the day lights out of me. :shock: So I didn't launch my Hobie Outback in that area but fished off boats and the shore.

Firstly I went to Fairburn Dam-near Emerald--chasing Red Claw and trolling.
Results = for 3 days= 50 Red Claw NO fish and a hell of a lot of pedaling, it is a BIG lake and a LOT of people with boats! I had a good time.

Next Teresa Dam near Claremont--great camping spot--no Red Claw--lost a huge 800mm Barra as I lifted into my Hobbie--didn't have a landing net with me because everyone said the Barra weren't biting. It was beautiful fish and I was sort of pleased he got away--except he took my new lure with him.

Spent 3 weeks in Burketown and caught as many Red Claw in the Gregory River as we could eat (what a great spot) also caught Sooty Grunter--VERY good eating! Fished off the bank--got Bream and King Salmon--biggest Bream was 410 mm. I went out with a pro on his boat for a week catching Barra--UNBELIEVABLE!!

Went to Darwin/and as far as Kununurra/Flew all day around the Kimberley coast BREATHTAKING! 

Kayaked in Lake Argyle and down stream in the Ord River / Katherine Gorge and the Murray River on the way home--didn't fish there--

Now I am back home after being away for 11 weeks so will have to settle for fishing and Crabbing in Port Stephens b/4 they make it all a marine sanctuary.

I will post a few Pics as soon as I download them.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Awesome stuff mate, cant wait for the pics.


----------



## Steveo (Jul 28, 2006)

Sounds Like you had a great time up there. And don't mind a feed of Red claw.

Carn't wait for the pic's.

That Barra would of made a Great Pic.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Great to hear the trip measured up to expectations; red claw are something my wife wants to try after watching a doco on TV


----------



## choke (Jan 16, 2006)

I do hope that the photos come out --as I haven't done this in ages


----------



## choke (Jan 16, 2006)

I will post the others at a leter time --as seems I have to down size them--


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Awesome trip a big barra on a yak,
l want to give that ago one day


----------



## choke (Jan 16, 2006)

I hope this works this time


----------



## choke (Jan 16, 2006)

Now here are the Red Claw


----------



## choke (Jan 16, 2006)

And the size of the ones that were caught


----------

